# Cycling



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yesterday we picked up a couple of cracking bikes from Zebs and today I went for the first bike ride I have been on for twenty years.

Now in my teens and twenties I was quite an athlete, not alot of people know that but most nights would see me on a squash or basket ball court. 

But you know, when I think back to those years I really had to work hard to break a sweat, it would sometimes take an hour or so. 

Now, with more experience and the obvious intellect you gain over the years I found out today that a mere few hundred yards or just a few minutes develops the same effect. 

I have decided to call this phenomium "the fat effect"

Wonder why? :lol: :lol:

Shona snapped some pictures but I like you all just tooooooooo much to post them a teatime.


stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Shona snapped some pictures but I like you all just tooooooooo much to post them a teatime.


I'll bet the girls on here are all of a flutter now 

I cycled to work today for the first time in a month or so - it's surprising how much difference there is when you've been away from it for a bit, but 20 years 8O

Well done, Stew. Great, non-impact exercise - as long as you stay upright, that is :wink:

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Well done, Stew. Great, non-impact exercise - as long as you stay upright, that is_

Interesting you should say that Gerald.

Back then we had a great basketball coach. We used to train flat out for at least an hour or so and if you had not broken a sweat you could not go to the Indian and have a Phall and a pint. So obviously a pint was seen as a reward.

The local pub is about 1000 yards a way so I recon I can break into ten sweats getting there.

It will be a bit wobbly coming back :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> It will be a bit wobbly coming back :lol: :lol: :lol:
> stew


Sorry Stew - this has just reminded me.

I forgot to give you the trainer wheels!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I knew you were being a tricky Zebby when you brought out the bread pudding to celebrate the beginning of my get fittish regime :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I knew you were being a tricky Zebby when you brought out the bread pudding to celebrate the beginning of my get fittish regime :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


Very very tasty though - innit?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't tell me we will be having bike races at the Global now :lol: :lol: 

Pat


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Come on then Stew let,s see these pics.   

C&S


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Stew we will be taking our bikes to Warren farm this year and I can assure you there is plenty of flat cycling in that area we used ours all the time when we went to Chapters meet earlier in the year. (Brean)

Alex.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

A pic for C&S










20 years and its true - you never forget how to ride a bike :lol: :lol:

flat cycling sounds good Alex  

stew


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mark my words.. saddle sore will be the biggest killer to start off with.I know-I`m at that stage now. 8O :lol: 

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A more relaistic pic for C&S, and I was NOT the model. :roll: 8O 8O


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> A more relaistic pic for C&S, and I was NOT the model. :roll: 8O 8O


Oi Dave..you been stalking me. :roll:

steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

OYOYOYOYOYOOYOYOYOYOOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOOYOYOOYOOYOYOOYOYNONOONONONONOONONOONONONOONONOON
there is a bike rack on my bike..................

saddle sore - got to get to doing over 200 yards without a rest first I think


stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> OYOYOYOYOYOOYOYOYOYOOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOOYOYOOYOOYOYOOYOYNONOONONONONOONONOONONONOONONOON
> there is a bike rack on my bike..................
> ...


Stew,if you like I can arrange for you to train with the girls from the Swift cycling team??????? Peter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

Mmmmmmmmmm, let me think, photos would be of assistance at this point. By any chance, they don't compete in that cycling, running and swimming race do they. If so, yes I could give it a go, be a great way to die anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Keep up the training Stew, 2012 could be a possibility :lol: :lol: 

Zeb could you explain yourself ! :roll: :lol: :roll: 

C&S


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Zeb could you explain yourself ! :roll: :lol: :roll:
> C&S


Stew flying through the air on a stump jumper just ain't realistic . . . . yet!! :roll: :roll:

Just wait until he's finished training with the fast ladies (whoops - I meant Swift girls!   ) and he'll be competing in the 2012 Triathlon!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Stew flying through the air on a stump jumper just ain't realistic . . . . yet!!_

its easy Dave, 50 yard dash off a cliff and its all downhill - don't know what the fuss is, you hardly break a sweat........................

stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _Stew flying through the air on a stump jumper just ain't realistic . . . . yet!!_
> 
> ...


Picture tomorrrow Stew.Peter. ps did you not go to the show in Feb as the girls where there in person? Peter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

Which show in Feb? 

Tomorrow - oh well give me something to dream about tonight :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Put me down for that Peter. :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: Bob.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Yesterday we picked up a couple of cracking bikes from Zebs and today I went for the first bike ride I have been on for twenty years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bobandjane said:


> Put me down for that Peter. :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: Bob.


Get to the back of the queue. 8O 8O :roll: :roll:

Having seen the line-up I'm invoking Mods' privileges!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Probably kill me off at my age though . . . . the cycling that is, of course!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

what does that zebedee mean? :lol: :lol: 

A lovely group of ladies Peter, you must be very proud of them. Any time you want to create a calender I would be only to happy to shoot it for you   


stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> what does that zebedee mean? :lol: :lol:
> 
> A lovely group of ladies Peter, you must be very proud of them. Any time you want to create a calender I would be only to happy to shoot it for you
> 
> stew


I thought that would tickle you fancy!!!!!!Peter.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

If they must wear such plain black knickers would they not be better inside their shorts ?

All Batman fans ??


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Are the 2 with red gloves really blokes?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Are the 2 with red gloves really blokes?


Man with a death wish. You know, Scotland isn't that far from Hull. How fast can you re-locate to, well, Finland ?


----------

